# Japan trip



## rami_m (Jun 30, 2015)

guys. 

Looking to go to Japan in October this year. Staying in Tokyo Kyoto and Nagano ( up in the mountains)
Would be great if you have any tips for me. 

Wife is also looking to get some Japanese unglazed dinnerware. Not sure what they are called. If you would know it would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## pkjames (Jun 30, 2015)

All I can say is you will see Japan at its best in November!


----------



## rami_m (Jun 30, 2015)

Why November?


----------



## riba (Jun 30, 2015)

Autumn colours, ah yeah


----------



## rami_m (Jun 30, 2015)

I thought we can catch autumn colors in October.


----------



## pkjames (Jun 30, 2015)

all the deep red starts from about 1 to 5 Nov, mid to late Oct is not very promising at least for the last few years.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jun 30, 2015)

Have fun! 

I think she is looking for bizen yaki pottery. 



rami_m said:


> guys.
> 
> Looking to go to Japan in October this year. Staying in Tokyo Kyoto and Nagano ( up in the mountains)
> Would be great if you have any tips for me.
> ...


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 30, 2015)

i recently stayed 2 weeks in Taiwan and broke it up with 8 days in Tokyo. that 8 days felt like i barely scratched the surface of tokyo. that place is a blitzkrieg of sensory overloads..food, visions, smells..took my head clean off.

my advice; budget more time in one place. and bring a compass for the underground. that place is effen unbelievable, and it is impossible for me to determine which direction i was facing. haha.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't know if you plan to get a sim card or anything, but I used a mifi this year while I was in Tokyo and it saved me TONS of time. I'm pretty sure I would still be lost somewhere in Hokkaido if I didn't have google maps.


----------



## rami_m (Jun 30, 2015)

Korin_Mari said:


> Have fun!
> 
> I think she is looking for bizen yaki pottery.



Thanks Mari any idea where to get it in Tokyo?


----------



## rami_m (Jun 30, 2015)

pkjames said:


> all the deep red starts from about 1 to 5 Nov, mid to late Oct is not very promising at least for the last few years.



Even up the mountains?


----------



## rami_m (Jun 30, 2015)

Korin_Mari said:


> I don't know if you plan to get a sim card or anything, but I used a mifi this year while I was in Tokyo and it saved me TONS of time. I'm pretty sure I would still be lost somewhere in Hokkaido if I didn't have google maps.



That's a very good idea. Will check it out.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jun 30, 2015)

I've never purchased it or looked for it in Japan, but here is a link that lets you buy bizen yaki:

http://www.bizenpottery.com/onlineshopping_e.html

I only see galleries even if I google "bizen yaki purchase tokyo" in Japanese. I will ask around and see if anyone knows then let you know.



rami_m said:


> Thanks Mari any idea where to get it in Tokyo?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 1, 2015)

What worked for me in Kyoto was bookstore got English version of Kyoto with pictures. would read about a place at night & go there the next day.


----------



## Adrian (Jul 1, 2015)

It is well worth visiting the famous Saihoji Temple on the outskirts of Kyoto. This is a truly spectacular moss garden that will sit in your memory. You MUST apply well in advance as the entry system is them sending you a postcard invitation and this is the only way you can get in. The garden is controlled my monks and the visit starts with a ceremony and some calligraphy. Visiting here was a stand out experience on our last visit. 

There are three good life shops in Kyoto - but this is a tourist city and prices tend to reflect that. 

In Tokyo I strongly recommend visiting the famous fish market. Check the opening times for tourists: as I recall it is 8am for the general market and around 6am for the (limited access) tuna auction. Go early - the action is all over by 10am. Then check out the small shops in the surrounding streets. Your unglazed pottery is readily available in Tokyo in the catering supply district. I have to dash to take my wife to the station or I would seek out a link for you, but google is your friend.


----------



## scotchef38 (Jul 4, 2015)

Just been to Tokyo for only a few days.mt fuji was amazing.my tip , if you need cash from an ATM the only ones that worked for my Aussie cards were inside the 7-11's.


----------



## rami_m (Jul 5, 2015)

scotchef38 said:


> Just been to Tokyo for only a few days.mt fuji was amazing.my tip , if you need cash from an ATM the only ones that worked for my Aussie cards were inside the 7-11's.



Thanks mate. How was the exchange rate? Am I better carrying cash from here?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 5, 2015)

rami_m said:


> guys.
> 
> Looking to go to Japan in October this year. Staying in Tokyo Kyoto and Nagano ( up in the mountains)
> Would be great if you have any tips for me.
> ...



there are a number of unglazed types of pottery... bizen is just one... the general category you are interested in is called Yakishime. Included in this categroy are Bizen, Shigaraki, Iga, Echizen, Tamba, and a few others. Bizen happens to be from Okayama, but Iga is from Iga, Echizen from Echizen, etc.

I think some of the prices will blow your mind, but most nice department stores have galleries featuring some pottery. There are also more focused galleries all over the place in Japan.


----------



## rami_m (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks John. .


----------



## osakajoe (Jul 19, 2015)

If she's getting diner wear you might try to get some bar wear. Try looking up suzu (&#37675 cups. 
http://www.nousaku.co.jp/main/library/tindrinkware/


----------



## rami_m (Jul 20, 2015)

osakajoe said:


> If she's getting diner wear you might try to get some bar wear. Try looking up suzu (&#37675 cups.
> http://www.nousaku.co.jp/main/library/tindrinkware/



Thanks Joe.


----------

